# Tape-Measure hanger idea



## Dave Stromberger (May 13, 2014)

Stole this idea from GarageJournal.com. Pretty easy to make and will keep your tape-measures all in one place.  It's just a piece of steel, bent and screwed to the wall.


----------



## eeapo (Apr 7, 2021)

Nice idea, I seem to misplace mine which why I have four of them. I’m fixing to make one those T/ measure dodads.


----------



## catfish (Apr 7, 2021)

Been doing this for years.


----------

